# Hp pavilion dv9000 laptop built in webcam



## Hp-User (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi there,

I have an Hp pavilion dv9000 laptop, running on Vista... I do not use the built in wecam very often, but recently I have noticed its working off and on. Is there a reason way to check this out? The only way I can see if the cam is working is through the program "HP Webcam - Quick play". As soon as one opens this program it activates the webcam, now it does not and I have no idea how to turn it on... lol

Any suggestions or reason why this is happening... and yes I have run my virus scans in normal mode & safe mode :sigh:

Thank you


----------



## shirlsisok (May 23, 2009)

l havbe a hp with webcab and it will only go on when l use yahoo l cant even find it in my programs and even a search was no good l hope spmeone can tell us how to get and use it as a webcam


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hp-User said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have an Hp pavilion dv9000 laptop, running on Vista... I do not use the built in wecam very often, but recently I have noticed its working off and on. Is there a reason way to check this out? The only way I can see if the cam is working is through the program "HP Webcam - Quick play". As soon as one opens this program it activates the webcam, now it does not and I have no idea how to turn it on... lol
> 
> ...


Most laptops with webcams come with a program that you can use the webcam with. It is also the same if you use YM or SKYPE or MSN with the webcam. If you are having problems using the webcam with all of these or with the built in webcam program, try uninstalling and reinstalling the device in Device Manager. Also try to update the webcam drivers (get from HP website).


----------



## Hp-User (Jun 5, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> Most laptops with webcams come with a program that you can use the webcam with. It is also the same if you use YM or SKYPE or MSN with the webcam. If you are having problems using the webcam with all of these or with the built in webcam program, try uninstalling and reinstalling the device in Device Manager. Also try to update the webcam drivers (get from HP website).


Many thanks for your prompt reply. The behaviour of this thing is very odd... throughtout the whole day of yesterday my webcam was not working, even when I had turned off my laptop and came back several hours after... today its working normal even after turning off & then back on several hours later... and I have had no time to follow intructions above.... to me something in the recent Vista updates has to do with this off & on problem... I can't pin point it at the moment... but one day! :grin:



shirlsisok said:


> l havbe a hp with webcab and it will only go on when l use yahoo l cant even find it in my programs and even a search was no good l hope spmeone can tell us how to get and use it as a webcam


*shirlsisok* - you have not given much of your computer's specifications... however assuming you are on the same as me, I found something a bit more informative you may wish to it check out, make sure you read the USER COMMENTS as you will find much more information there.... hope it helps!

http://www.lytebyte.com/2008/06/15/...tertainment-pc-to-record-videos-and-snapshot/

i have not updated my driver, cause as stated above its working today... I will be monitoring it from now on!


----------



## Spicoli (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought my laptop about a year and a half ago and I think I may have used the built in HP webcam once. While trying to use Skype for the first time yesterday, I couldn't get it work. According to Cyberlink Youcam and my control panel I do not have a video device plugged in. I even tried going through Windows Live Messenger. On Skype it is showing that I do not have a video device either. I tried downloading new drivers as well but the HP sites I went onto keep trying to sell me software before I am able to access the drivers.


----------



## Spicoli (Aug 24, 2010)

New update: Just tried to reinstall cyberlink youcam. It asked that i have a webcam present. Since it was built-in and I already had cyberlink, I uninstalled cyberlink in order to install the same version. I was then told that I do not have a webcam present and now I no longer of Cyberlink installed on my laptop. Help! I just want my webcam to work!


----------

